# 3D Shoots in Southern Ontario



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Any shoots coming up?


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Royal City Bowmen
Sept 2 2012
open shoot 10 am shotgun start

Rick


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Pulled these from the OAA website...

Aug-18 Target - FITA Star (C) 
10am The Archers of Caledon 

1440, 720 and 900 rounds also offered Pre register on Caledon web site 

Aug-18 3D (W) 
930 random Tavistock Distrcit Rod and Gun 

Traditional string shoot 

Aug-19 Target - FITA Star (C) 
10am The Archers of Caledon 

1440, 720 and 900 rounds also offered Pre register on Caledon web site 

Aug-19 3D (C) 
10am Shotgun York County Bowmen 
Ontario Triple Crown (3rd Leg) 

Aug-19 3D (W) 
random till noon Lambton-Kent Archers 

Rangefinders and binoculars welcome 

Aug-19 3D (W) 
930 random Tavistock Distrcit Rod and Gun 

open string shoot 


Aug-26 3D (E) 
10am Shotgun Durham Archers 
Charity Tournament


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure why this says "random till noon"

*Aug-19 3D (W) 
random till noon Lambton-Kent Archers*

Registration closes at 2:00 P.M. Great course to shoot


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Hamilton on Sept 29th 3D open shoot.


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Bigjono said:


> Hamilton on Sept 29th 3D open shoot.


Is there going to be all 3d targets out or some old 2d targets out the same as the last shoot? Never mind thats Moose season!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

All 3D now. The last shoot was put on by the old exec so I wasn't involved. I now run the section so the shoots will be good ones.



QUOTE=stjoebowhunter;1064909071]Is there going to be all 3d targets out or some old 2d targets out the same as the last shoot? Never mind thats Moose season![/QUOTE]


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Not sure why this says "random till noon"
> 
> *Aug-19 3D (W)
> random till noon Lambton-Kent Archers*
> ...


 Now cancelled!


----------

